# VW GTI MK IV 1.8T - Best wheel size?



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

Im just trying to get an idea of the best rim size for my car. Im trying to piece info together and do some research so I know what to be looking and shopping around for. I might track this car once in a while but its mainly for my everyday daily driver with spirited sprints. Im looking for something that will help with traction and handling. I dont care about the looks of the rims right now.
Id guess that the smaller the rim the better, say a 16 inch rim but to help with handling Id want to get a wide rim like 8 inches so I can run a 225 series tire. I know I can run a 225 on a 7.5 but wasnt sure which one is better. Im looking for something light and Im guessing wide to help with handling.
Is this correct or should I get a 16x7.5, 16.7 or 17x8 or something else?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: VW GTI MK IV 1.8T - Best wheel size? (VWGolfA4)*

I just checked on http://www.tirerack.com and I didnt see any 16x8 rims only 16x7.5. Is it worth going to a 17x8 or should I stay with the 16.7x5? or something else?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: VW GTI MK IV 1.8T - Best wheel size? (VWGolfA4)*

On a different note I heard the Audi TT 5 Spoke Rims were the so called best OEM rim because they were 17x7.5 and pretty light and forged.
Id like to keep OEM but if there is another rim thats better/lighter I might look into that one depending on price.


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 6:13 PM 2-28-2005_


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: VW GTI MK IV 1.8T - Best wheel size? (VWGolfA4)*

Audi TT rims I supposed you're referring to... the forged 5-spokes are the best and they are 17x7.5"... offset is 32mm. They are about 21lb. Not too easy to come by as they get sold quickly.
I think you'd be happier with 17's than 16's since you're not running a drag car. If that were so, you'd be better to get 15" drag radials for fronts to quickly mount in place of stockers on race day. If by track, you mean closed course circuit, then 17's are better all around. Yes, 8" wide might be "better" than the 7.5"ers, but not big issue if you aren't hardcore.
Several companies make lighter wheels than the TT forged wheels, though they won't be as cheap as used TT forged wheels.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: VW GTI MK IV 1.8T - Best wheel size? (Sheep)*

No Im not building a drag car or a track car but Im trying to piece something together so that I can have a really fun daily driver but on a budget. I know that doesnt make sence but If I buy something I dont want to do it twice, Id rather just do it once and be happy. No idea if this makes any sense.


----------



## pdykstraVR6 (Jan 2, 2004)

personally i would go with a nice 18" inch wheel for a daily driver


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (jetta20)*

here is my take.
15" -you are restricted w/ using the stock 11.3" brakes and nothing bigger, however good brake pads and fluid go a long way. These would technically be the best for any kind of racing. 2 problems. Restricted width of wheels/restricted high performance tires...slow steering response even w/ a stiff sidewall tire, there is alot of sidewall. Best ride confort.
16" You can now move up to the audi TT 12.3" brakes upfront. THese add a slight mechanical advantage but the real advantage is increased heat capacity. These tires again are restricted, although not as much as the 15" in the actual rim width as well as the tire selection.
17" My personal favorite. High performance tires for this size are the most widely available for any size. Wheel width is not a problem. Big brakes have clearence. 
18" Most expensive for tire replacement, most unsprung weight, crispest steering response. More for looks than performance.
-The larger the wheel and tire there are a few general trends. You will pay more for replacement tires. THe larger you go the further away from optimal performance you are getting. The easier it is to bend wheels. The more the ride confort decreases.
-17's and 18's look the best IMO, especially the 18's. ANything bigger than these (19/20's) are complelety for looks and nothing else.
Like i said 17's have it all IMO. The look good, clear large brakes, *have a wide selection of tires* as well as its easy to find a wide 17" wheel especially compared to the 16/15's. Still offer decent ride confort, and have nice turn in.
In picking what you want there are two major things i would do first. Find a wheel thats 7-8.5" wide. And find a tire you like that will fit that wheel correctly while holding a 25" overall dimeter. and then go from there. MKIV's IMO need minimum 225 wide tires allaround. Also make sure they will clear the brakes you plan on using.

_Modified by Banditt007 at 8:32 PM 2-28-2005_


_Modified by Banditt007 at 8:34 PM 2-28-2005_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Banditt007)*

Thank you for your help. I have seen your posts in the brake forum and as always very helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I agree with what you said but still alittle confused. 
Im also concerned with the width of the rims. I was thinking that 225 series tires would be perfect. With that said I think 7.5 or 8 inch wide would be perfect but again not sure. Wouldnt the 8.5 be too wide and be more of a stretched look? If it handles better then Im all for it.
As for brakes the largest I would go with brakes are the TT setup. I was also reading the post about why bigger isnt always better and was wondering if its really worth going that big. I could also just get better rotors/pads/lines/ and fluid.
15s are out of the question as I wont be dragging this car and plus Id have to downsize my brakes for them to fit I think. 18s and higher are also out for a few reason. Mainly because of cost to buy, own, and replace if anything happens. I basically know its going to come down to 16s or 17 but the main thing I feel im stuck on is width...
I know the wider the better but im sure there is over kill too...


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

i got 225/45/17 tires on 7.0 wide wheels. the fit is perfect, maybe SLIGHTLY edging on tire bulge a 7.5-8" width would be ideal IMO. 8.5" is the outter limit, and gives a very very slight stretch. Performance wise i think a 8" wheel width is where its at w/ 225 wide tires.


----------



## EuroRods.tv (Dec 21, 2004)

can you fit a wider tire than a 225/40 r18 on a 18"x 8.5" rim


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

"Best" for performance will be the widest wheel, in the smallest diameter that will clear your brakes.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*

After researching alittle more, Id have to say now that I think its either a 17x7.5 or 17x8... Any more ideas and or thoughts?


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 10:04 PM 5-25-2005_


----------



## KietLander (Oct 12, 2004)

i believe my 337 came with 18" bbs rcs that are around 19...if im not mistaken...how would a 17" rim at 21lbs be better?


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (jetta20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta20* »_personally i would go with a nice 18" inch wheel for a daily driver

For a daily driver, I would not recommend an 18. You will be happier with a 17. This is coming from somone who just sold his 18 RC's to go to 17's because the 18's with Eibach suspension was a bit to much for me as a daily driver.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (VT1.8T)*

on an 8.5'' wide wheel, you can fit 245(~9.5") tires with a small bubble.


----------

